# Frage zu "-Djava.awt.headless=true" und deploy in



## Koch (14. Jan 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte heute openCms in Tomcat auf einer Linuxmaschine deployen. Leider läuft das mit der Fehlermeldung "Application at context path /opencms could not be started" immer schief. Tomcat und SQL laufen - das hab ich bereits getestet. Jetzt habe ich allerdings noch was von "On Linux systems, Tomcat's JVM has to be started with the command line argument -Djava.awt.headless=true." gelesen, kann damit aber nix anfangen. Kann wer weiterhelfen. Wäre super - Danke. Achja die Pfade wie Bsp JAVA_HOME etc sind alle gesetzt.


----------



## Tobias (14. Jan 2009)

Mh, hab von OpenCMS keine Ahnung, aber der von dir gepostete Hinweis bezieht sich auf die Kommandozeilenargumente, die dem Tomcat mitgegeben werden. Da muß neben allen anderen auch ein "-D java.awt.headless=true" hin.


----------



## Wildcard (14. Jan 2009)

Zur Info:
Dieses Property setzt man wenn kein X-Server läuft, man aber trotzdem auf bestimmte grafische Operationen zurückgreifen möchte die auch ohne Grafikkarte und X-Server durchführbar sind (Primär geht es dabei um Images).


----------



## Guest (15. Jan 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zur Info:
> Dieses Property setzt man wenn kein X-Server läuft, man aber trotzdem auf bestimmte grafische Operationen zurückgreifen möchte die auch ohne Grafikkarte und X-Server durchführbar sind (Primär geht es dabei um Images).



Ah ok da bei mir eine grafische Oberfläche vorhanden ist (in diesem Fall Gnome), brauch ich das also nicht beachten. Dankeschööööön


----------



## HoaX (15. Jan 2009)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wildcard hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



doch, denn idR läuft dein xserver unter einem anderen benutzer wie dein tomcat, da kommt das rechtesystem des xservers ins spiel. und DISPLAY wird auch nicht gesetzt sein, d.h. tomcat wird von dem xserver garnix wissen.

prinzipiell aber sollte der tomcat schon ausreichend richtig konfiguriert sein wenn er über die paketverwaltung installiert wurde.

des weiteren würde ich mal in die logfiles schauen _warum_ es nicht gestartet werden konnte ...


----------

